# kodak instant camera?



## asdjklfg (Sep 2, 2007)

So, yesterday I was going through my mom's closet and I found an old Kodak EK6 instant camera that belonged to my grandpa. Apparently it's from the 70's or something. I was doing some research on it and read somewhere that you can no longer buy the film for it. Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 2, 2007)

It's true. Polaroid sued Kodak and they had to quit selling the cameras, and manufacturing film. I believe Kodak ended up giving people some $$$ for their losses on buying the cameras.

I actually have a full unopened package of Kodak instant film. As far as I know it may be the only one in existance. Kodak had to destroy their stock of film. The film I have is dated 1979 so not even sure if it would work. I have a camera that can use it. But its just for the shelf now.


----------



## asdjklfg (Sep 2, 2007)

That sucks 
The camera I have actually had some film in it when I found it. God knows how old it is. There isn't by any chance some other type of film that works, is there?


----------



## PaulBennett (Sep 7, 2007)

asdjklfg said:


> That sucks
> Kodak had a campaign offering users $35 to turn in their camera as compensation for their purchase.  Don't recall the exact year...early eighties?
> 
> I think it would be wise to dispose of the film in your camera as it may be hazardous to a child would might play with the camera or at best, it might cause damage to the camera which is worth keeping as a conversation piece.
> I have one but don't recall if it had a chemical pod of developer in the film pack but likely does.


----------



## jstuedle (Sep 7, 2007)

The film was self contained within each plastic image. Generally would not leak and even had a battery in the film pack for exposure meter and flash like the SX-70 packs. Generally it was a good system for what it was and it's a shame they had to quit production.


----------

